# Wanted: Hilton Head June 11-16 (5 nights)



## Luv2travel2 (May 7, 2017)

Long shot I know!  Would love an oceanfront resort.  We have no interest in golf or tennis- just want to bike and swim.
For 2 people.
Thanks so much.


----------



## vacationrentalowners (May 8, 2017)

I have a 1 bedroom unit at Hilton head and its available for your date June 11- 16


----------



## jeffwill (May 8, 2017)

I have a 2b/2b at Spinnaker's Bluewater Resort. Price is $700. for the week even though you only use five nights.  It is not on the ocean.  Check it out at spinnakerresorts.com . In your case, $140. per night would be very cheap.


----------



## Luv2travel2 (May 31, 2017)

Luv2travel2 said:


> Long shot I know!  Would love an oceanfront resort.  We have no interest in golf or tennis- just want to bike and swim.
> For 2 people.
> Thanks so much.


CLOSED.  Thanks!


----------

